# Wall Growing moss?



## Guest (May 2, 2006)

Does anyone know of a good moss that will grow on cork bark and some foam? I tried java moss but it needs to be to wet and pillow moss dosent seem to be doing much of anything. Just seeing if you guys knew a secret of making this stuff grow on walls.


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

There's no real secret, but more luck. I have plenty of moss that grows in my tanks, but none that grows vertically.


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2006)

the most mine does is grow about an inch up the glass. I suppose if you keep the humidity high enough, you can get sheet moss to spread on any surface. Mine is growing on rocks in the shoreline of a water feature, and away from the shoreline. It also climbs up the stalks of some of my plants. Again only by about an inch. Maybe if you add some clay like soil to the cork bark, not much, just a very wet dusting of it. Put some clippings of moss, and keep it moist. And bright.


----------



## summitwynds (Jan 22, 2006)

Check out the Rana's Photo page, there are few vivs with moss on the walls. Anyone have any ideas what kind it is?

http://www.kwekerijrana.nl/IndexEN.html


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

I have java moss growing on the wall in one of my 10 gal verts. Just gotta spray it a bit everyday until it takes and make sure to keep the humidity high and it'll grow and spread.

Good luck.


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

That's the best pic in terms of moss from the Rana site, but to me it doesn't look like moss. It looks almost like mushrooms that grow out of the side of trees, but much smaller and green. One of the numerous liverworts maybe?


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 27, 2004)

Here is a great secret...maybe not...if you want to grow java moss on a log, tie the moss on a log and throw in an aquarium. If you have a background and some time, you can place the viv so that the background is flat with the ground and grow the java moss on it by keeping is really wet. When it adheres, set it upright.


----------



## slaytonp (Nov 14, 2004)

Java grows very well on a drip wall, but it does need to be relatively wet to prosper. I also have some odd mosses that grow "spontaneously" on cork bark, which I do not sterilize before adding it, so I imagine it comes from spores that have adhered to it somewhere along the way. I have no idea what it is, but it is short and pretty, and takes about a year to appear. Long brown sphagnum moss will often come alive and grow on the walls.


----------



## pa.walt (Feb 16, 2004)

*moss milkshake*

you could try the moss milkshake method. there is info out there on how to make it. i think it takes around a month to start showing any signs of growth.


----------

